# Good white paint for blacklight use



## jdblue1976

I'm just now putting the finishing touches on my Floating Zero prop (my first). I covered his body with white satin, which shows up great under black light, but the foam head isn't as bright and is almost a gray. I went to grab a can of white latex primer to see how it look. Wow, it looked pink under blacklight (go figure).

Anyway, looking for a good suggestion for a white paint for Zero's head that would glow similar to Satin under blacklight.

Thanks,


----------



## RoxyBlue

This might work for you:

http://www.blacklight.com/items/WF161191

I suspect the issue with the latex primer is that it's a non-fluorescing paint.


----------



## Dixie

I have not tried either of these over latex, but it's worth a shot before buying something else - either spray with Tonic Water (which has quinine in it that glows under black light) or mix up a little Tide liquid (not the powder) in water and either put in spray bottle and spray on, or brush on. I have used Tide on white foam heads and they glow great! (but like I said, I don't know how the paint might change the results)

Anyways, two cheap things to try before moving onto some black light paint, which would work as well. Roxy linked to my particular favorite black light paint, it lasts year after year without having to touch up, and a little goes a long way - Optical white is what we use.


----------



## stagehand1975

Wal mart this year has krylon glow in the dark spray paint.


----------



## jdblue1976

Thanks all for the suggestions. I'll try the Tonic Water first as I have some on hand, then the Tide and/or Walmart for the paint. I need to get this sorted out asap so I can get the ears on and rehung.

October is almost half over for gosh sakes!


----------



## jdblue1976

BTW: is the Krylon Glow-in-the-Dark paint at Walmart with the paint or with the Halloween stuff?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Michaels stores carry glow-in-the-dark spray paint and we usually see it in the same section as the other paints.


----------



## stagehand1975

The paint was with the Halloween stuff.


----------



## Pumpkin5

jdblue1976 said:


> I'm just now putting the finishing touches on my Floating Zero prop (my first).


:jol: Please post a picture when you get it finished. _Nightmare_ is one of my most favorite movies and Zero one of my most favorite ghost dogs.


----------



## jdblue1976

Update, I was going to try white glue with Tonic Water, but the glue looked gray and the Tonic Water was more aqua than the satin body. Ended up using the liquid laundry detergent (assume it had a brightener in it). Just painted it on with a brush. Very bright under black light. However, the coverage on the foam is uneven. But since he's a ghost, I think it will be ok.

Completed one ear before the power went out last night, then the other this morning during a conf call. Remounting tonight. Will try and post pics tonight, or tomorrow.

Time is running out, Aaack!


----------



## jdblue1976

Since this display will be indoors the laundry detergent will work. But what is a bright durale coating that would work outdoors?


----------



## jdblue1976

I posted a photo under the forum link below. Look for "First Prop - Floating Zero from Nightmare BC".

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=28832


----------



## jdblue1976

Here's a video on Youtube


----------



## byteme

stagehand1975 said:


> Wal mart this year has krylon glow in the dark spray paint.


thanks for the tip i plan on painting a bunch of metal reindeer ( u know the ones that the lights burn out on and you can never fix ) and use my black light led floods to light them for Christmas i hope it works..ill post a pic if it turns out


----------

